
Powermat Founder Wants to Kill the Keyboard - brt
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-12/powermat-founder-sets-sights-on-turning-hands-into-keyboards
======
bitwize
No, no, not gonna happen. Physical keyboards are essential to all but the most
basic computing tasks. The mechanical response of the keys is an ergonomic
benefit that cannot be underestimated. There's a reason why hackers wax
finicky about the brand and construction of their keyboard's keyswitches.

~~~
kennu
I think VR is going to change all that. Not right away but eventually.

~~~
danielbarla
VR may highlight the issue and make the need for a solution more urgent, but I
also don't see this particular thing as a real alternative for a keyboard. Nor
do I see voice as one, for that matter.

I'm holding out for a simplistic "read my mind" kind of interface, because it
sure would be better than hammering away at a keyboard and all the associated
RSI fun.

~~~
digi_owl
I'd go with adding buttons for a chorded keyboard on the VR controllers.

------
digi_owl
This strikes me as another take on a chorded keyboard, but without the benefit
of button feedback.

Likely anything longer than a tweet tapped out on this device will result in
serious wrist strain as the fingers can't rest on the surface while tapping
(much the same as using a OSK).

------
sparkie
[http://www.sigchi.org/chi97/proceedings/paper/fkm.htm#U4](http://www.sigchi.org/chi97/proceedings/paper/fkm.htm#U4)

